# Varying Course Play



## Moldy Cornflakes (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually play at the same course, but I was wondering recently if that was a good idea. Last time I played, I began to think that maybe I should try playing at a few different courses, so my skill will not be solely based on the course that I usually play at. Is this a good idea, or should I stick to the same course until my skill improves, and then attempted some other courses?


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I would try and work on you rgame on various courses to ensure that you're preapred for anything. That way you'll know how to handle different types of terrain and scenery. If you play on the same course over and over again, sure you'll be good on that course, but then what happens if some day you try out a new and completely different course?


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Ya, the more courses you experienced the more you are experienced. I find that if you play a whole bunch of courses you may not be shooting the best you could possibly be, but when you do settle down to one course you will be a lot better.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree. Even just alternating between two different courses is a huge step forward. There's one city nearby whose golf team plays at a course with exactly 0 sand traps. Now, they're deathly afraid of them, and when they do get in one, they panic.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you should experience new courses. One thing i love about golf is being at the courses and its pretty boring being at the same one.


----------

